# Interested!



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi, I'll just briefly introduce myself... I'm James and I am a 15 year old from Jakarta, Indonesia. I've been playing around with flasking since mid 2019  I'm quite interested in breeding some orchids now, especially Paphiopedilum. Currently I'm just making some Dendrobium, Vanda, Phalaenopsis and Cattleya's crosses with some considerations. Waiting for my Paphiopedilums to flower and make crosses...I mostly grow from cochlopetalum section and also a few multifloras.


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 19, 2022)

Dendrobium hybrid germinating


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 19, 2022)

Dendrobium hybrid's plantlets ready to be deflasked


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 19, 2022)

Quite an accomplishment at such a young age. Keep it up!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 19, 2022)

Great work!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 20, 2022)

Great work, though I don't envy the task of separating that lawn of Dendrobiums!


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome to ST from KY. You're doing great. The plants look so healthy.


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 21, 2022)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Quite an accomplishment at such a young age. Keep it up!


I will! always enjoy replating and sowing seeds


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 21, 2022)

abax said:


> Welcome to ST from KY. You're doing great. The plants look so healthy.


thanks!


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 21, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Great work, though I don't envy the task of separating that lawn of Dendrobiums!


 I just use a flamed spatula to scoop them up and drop them all over the replate media...though it is tiring for my arms sometimes


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 21, 2022)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Great work!


thanks!


----------



## JustinR (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Holland. There are lots of lovely orchid species in Indonesia to choose from!


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 21, 2022)

JustinR said:


> Welcome from Holland. There are lots of lovely orchid species in Indonesia to choose from!


thanks! I'm always on the look out for some nice species here


----------



## JimNJ (Mar 21, 2022)

JamesMatthewSim said:


> View attachment 33093
> Dendrobium hybrid's plantlets ready to be deflasked


Very impressive - can you share how you flask seeds? How do you maintain sterility? We could learn from what you’ve done so well.


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 22, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Very impressive - can you share how you flask seeds? How do you maintain sterility? We could learn from what you’ve done so well.


sure
I'm just using a very simple aquarium/glovebox on it's side, inside is sprayed with a lot of alcohol, can be ethanol or isopropyl 70%, and all flask and tools are sprayed with some alcohol 70% on entering. I light a alcohol lamp inside. be careful, when you are not using to turn it off. all tools are soaking in 70 - 96% alcohol before using and pass over the flame to get rid of alcohol before planting. mouth of bottle is passed over the flame after you opening and before you closing. and technique is most important.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2022)

Selamat datang! Saya dari Malaysia (but live in Canada now).

Very impressive at such a young age.


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 22, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Selamat datang! Saya dari Malaysia (but live in Canada now).
> 
> Very impressive at such a young age.



Terimakasih banyak! I've seen your collection of Cattleyas and Paphiopedilum on instagram and just wow! They are amazing!


----------



## JLOG (Mar 22, 2022)

JamesMatthewSim said:


> Hi, I'll just briefly introduce myself... I'm James and I am a 15 year old from Jakarta, Indonesia. I've been playing around with flasking since mid 2019  I'm quite interested in breeding some orchids now, especially Paphiopedilum. Currently I'm just making some Dendrobium, Vanda, Phalaenopsis and Cattleya's crosses with some considerations. Waiting for my Paphiopedilums to flower and make crosses...I mostly grow from cochlopetalum section and also a few multifloras.


Welcome from Spain. Wow, you have experience at your fiveteen!! Very impressive, hope you can improve with the advises of the great people with great knowledge in this forum. Enjoy!!


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 22, 2022)

JLOG said:


> Welcome from Spain. Wow, you have experience at your fiveteen!! Very impressive, hope you can improve with the advises of the great people with great knowledge in this forum. Enjoy!!


thank you! That what I am looking for in this forum! new and good advices!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## JamesMatthewSim (Mar 22, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Welcome from NYC.


Thank you very much for the welcome!


----------

